# IGN hints to a new DS system?



## EvanUnisil (Jul 12, 2008)

In IGN DS's recent 'hands-on' with the new Castlevania game, Order of Ecclesia.

Link

"On the Wii front, that puts us wondering what to expect, but on DS, we've already caught wind of more than a few of the system's killer apps, and right along with them is the next incarnation of the Castlevania franchise, *as Iga's team brings what may be the final DS Castlevania experience * to store shelves, in Order of Ecclesia."

Ok so maybe Capcom have said this will be the last game (I don't know). I honestly don't see why Nintendo would be announcing something like this with how successful the DS still is. Anyhow just thought I'd throw htis out there...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 12, 2008)

dunno, we'll just have to wait and see if there really is a remake of the DS
btw, wrong forums..
this should be in user submitted or NDS forums


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 12, 2008)

DS is very successful. But it was outdated hardware at launch. Quite stagnant in terms of new features too.

Japan and Europe both got a first-party MP3 player add-on, but not the US. Things like that are lame.


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think there will be a remake at least not this year.


----------



## Gore (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't really see how that's hinting for a new DS or a new handheld at all.


----------



## Whizz (Jul 12, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> I don't really see how that's hinting for a new DS or a new handheld at all.



Me neither. All it says it that it's probabably the last Castlevania on the DS.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 12, 2008)

This ain't a hint for a new DS at all.

This is a hint that Order of Ecclesia will be the final game for the trilogy/for the DS (I think it's a trilogy)
[*]Dawn of Sorrow[*]Portrait of Ruin[*]Order of Ecclesia


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jul 12, 2008)

And it makes sense that it does mean that either they are going to PsP or there is a new system coming from Nintendo.

Say development time of 2 years (for games)means that in next 2 years Nintendo will bring something new to the table ?


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 12, 2008)

Athlon-pv said:
			
		

> And it makes sense that it does mean that either they are going to PsP or there is a new system coming from Nintendo.
> 
> Say development time of 2 years means that in next 2 years Nintendo will bring something new to the table ?


They might move on to the Wii/PSP. For the Wii, I'm not talking about doing Castlevanias like the Judgment one (which is rubbish from its looks)...

I can imagine "throw remote forward to use the whip/weapon".


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 12, 2008)

I have family that work for a 3rd party of Nintendo and internal friendly banter between offices that doesn't tend to hit the net outside of cockteasing rumors says that IGN is right.  I got a phone call a few days ago around midnight about stuff and basically DS is going into the pasture of being the 'last gen' handheld perhaps at the end of this year.  The new system will meld the world of DS and PSP I'd imagine though I have no idea how boosted visual quality will be.  They're going with a non-disc storage but larger, double screen, wide again with touch, no gba slot, will run DS stuff for backwards compatibility.

Mind you I can't verify this until next week, but even then word is they could hold it for their own showoff time alone as E3 sucks now.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 12, 2008)

It would really suck if a redesign of the DS Lite came around soon, because it would make Guitar Hero DS completely useless, and I rather quite enjoy it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 12, 2008)

duh


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 12, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> It would really suck if a redesign of the DS Lite came around soon, because it would make Guitar Hero DS completely useless, and I rather quite enjoy it.



I wouldn't worry about it, the DS is still selling excellently and it would be pretty dumb for Nintendo to pull the plug so soon.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 12, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> DS is very successful. But it was outdated hardware at launch. Quite stagnant in terms of new features too.
> 
> Japan and Europe both got a first-party MP3 player add-on, but not the US. Things like that are lame.


So was the Gameboy and Gameboy color, which have basically very similar hardware, yet did very well.


----------



## da_head (Jul 12, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> DS is very successful. But it was outdated hardware at launch. Quite stagnant in terms of new features too.
> 
> Japan and Europe both got a first-party MP3 player add-on, but not the US. Things like that are lame.




HUH?! japanese and european ds' have first part mp3 players???


----------



## Trizae (Jul 12, 2008)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> In IGN DS's recent 'hands-on' with the new Castlevania game, Order of Ecclesia.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



I did notice that too while reading the hands on with ecclesia but I just speculated quietly glad to know a few people think 'something' is up


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree with the earlier post that this is only the last Castlevania game for the DS (for now).  I'm starting to tire of this so-called speculation that the DS is dead and/or getting a new redesign/new model and same with PSP.  I'd like to think that Nintendo is smarter than this.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jul 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is a hint that Order of Ecclesia will be the final game for the trilogy/for the DS (I think it's a trilogy)
> 
> Read the quote, it says last _Castlevania_ game for DS. Not last in the trilogy.
> 
> ...



Yeah it was a bit of a rush post before going to bed, it was like 2am and I was confused as to where to put it ("NDS Games?? But it's not about a game!!"). Will keep that in mind next time


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know it being the last Castlevania for DS means they're developing the next one for DS's next-gen instead of DS.

There's a chance, but that's not the only choice, so it's too hasty.

Also DS's redesign would still be a DS, so bottom line is that IGN comment doesn't mean a new DS design.
(Of course, there's a possibility of a new DS redesign. But it'd be a post hoc and nothing to do with IGN "hinting" it)


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jul 12, 2008)

Actually, reading the _whole_ paragraph from the article linked...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> With E3 quickly approaching, everyone's looking for the next big game on each respective platform. While we've seen a lot of announcements from third-party developers, Nintendo has -- as always -- stayed pretty dark, and will up until its press conference next Tuesday. *On the Wii front, that puts us wondering what to expect, but on DS, we've already caught wind of more than a few of the system's killer apps,*



I dunno, it could be an announcement for a handheld coming out next year but with more 'killer apps' coming out for DS... maybe not. We'll see.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 12, 2008)

It's C trust me.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, that is correct. http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/data/936959.html

Nintendo didn't release their MP3 playing accessory in North America.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 13, 2008)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh.. dude, if there were two games before this, and this is the third, and there isnt more planned, this would be the last in the trilogy. in other words, if there arent any more sequals, this is a trilogy. Plus, what do IGN know? Remember EBA? Livin' La Vida Loca?!?! What happened to that!


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2008)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> And it just doesn't make sense to me why they would stop making Castlevania games when they are still selling so well, unless of course
> 
> a) They just decided to
> b) As someone else mentioned, moving development to another console (PSP or Wii, etc.)
> c) New DS System.


I'm more inclined towards b). Maybe they'll turn their focus to the Wii, and only make spinoffs or suchlike on the DS. So we can expect the next Castlevania title to be released for Wii, and a Castlevania Pinball or Castlevania Dash or Castlevania Mystery Dungeon on the DS. Or Castlevania Tactics. Or something along these lines.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jul 13, 2008)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Uhhh.. dude, if there were two games before this, and this is the third, and there isnt more planned, this would be the last in the trilogy. in other words, if there arent any more sequals, this is a trilogy. Plus, what do IGN know? Remember EBA? Livin' La Vida Loca?!?! What happened to that!



Yes, thank you for stating the obvious. The point was not the fact that this was the last game in a trilogy. The writer went out of his way to mention it might also be the last Castlevania game for DS. Why would he do that?


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 13, 2008)

Knowing IGN, he was probably just pulling the statement out of nowhere but Assumptionville (pop. 2442). Think about it, when has there been more than three _original_ Castlevania games on one console (Not counting re-releases; compilations like the Castlevania Double Pack and straight-up emulated ports like the Classic NES series)? Even hugely successful consoles like the NES, GBA, and GB only had three Castlevania games each. In a way, three games has become a sort of unspoken ceiling for Castlevania. And then there's also the question of how exactly the IGN writer could reasonably know about a new DS in the works. I would think that a new DS would be something that Nintendo would want to keep a tight secret until the conference itself; there would be no reason to reveal it early, as everyone would be reporting on it anyways.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 13, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> This ain't a hint for a new DS at all.
> 
> This is a hint that Order of Ecclesia will be the final game for the trilogy/for the DS (I think it's a trilogy)[*]Dawn of Sorrow[*]Portrait of Ruin[*]Order of Ecclesia



Yeah that sounds probable.
As for a new DS, well Nintendo need to do it quicker, before I buy a DS lite RED.
Theres a point... Why would nintendo release a new console less than a year after releasing new colour DS's
or are they gonna do another brawl. We wait months while Japan tease us with their technological wonderful supreme epic thingymajigs.

i hope they don't.

IF THEY DO, THEY'D BETTER MAKE BETTER HINGES...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 13, 2008)

and lets not forget more durable L and R buttons
Seems unlikely tht they will release a new DS this year even at E3 but E3 will speak about the comin of a new version for the DS or maybe DS 2 or something similar along the line. I still have not seen ppl talk about the DS here or nearby (in africa by the way) and it seems it's mostly concentrated in HK,US,UK,CAN and AUS where they actually sell carts also so hopefully they should release a version that will attract customers and not only improve features like PSP is really famous here then it actually has to be but something more piratable or better IMHO is not even known by us.
Conclusion : New DS may be talked about at E3 but will not get released this year and it should be more attractive than it is like addition mp3 player,movie player etc and more advertising esp here

P.S - U would wonder why i keep asking about it being known here... the point is tht i don't have anyone to play Wifi with lol


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I wrote the wrong thing as I read it wrong when I made that post saying trust me on C.

Nintendo has a new dual screen system, and not a DS either coming.  I know this much due to my sources, the question is if E3 will be when they kick it off.  With the DS getting leveled out in sales in Japan that's enough to push Nintendo as they'd fear the EU then US after would fall eventually and they don't want to give Sony an inch.


----------



## 610925 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> I think I wrote the wrong thing as I read it wrong when I made that post saying trust me on C.
> 
> Nintendo has a new dual screen system, and not a DS either coming.  I know this much due to my sources, the question is if E3 will be when they kick it off.  With the DS getting leveled out in sales in Japan that's enough to push Nintendo as they'd fear the EU then US after would fall eventually and they don't want to give Sony an inch.


but if this was true why would they screw us like that?
but then again i have heard all the rumors that "when ds sales go down the will release a new ds without the gba slot", also it could be just them saying in their press confrence "oh we also have a new system in development". kinda like the "revolution" or wii, we will hear about it but not get it for quite some time.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 14, 2008)

Or maybe they are just sticking to 3 games per handheld. 3 on GBA, 3 on DS.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 14, 2008)

Well my info comes from a producer for one of their third parties and it is likely but not a 100% sure bet of E3 being used for what I said.  We all know that Nintendo has like media pms, so they could get all mood swingy and crampy and decide for another day.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jul 15, 2008)

"E3 2008: DS Accelerometer / New DS Forthcoming?"

"In semi-related news, IGN has separately heard from trusted insiders that Nintendo could be planning to debut a slimmed down version of its handheld complemented by a dramatically reduced (sub-$100) price tag. Whether or not this made-over DS will include built-in accelerometer functionality is not known. There is a chance that the Big N will show off the updated DS at E3 2008 this week. "

http://ds.ign.com/articles/889/889216p1.html

Well I wasn't completely right but a new DS is coming.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 15, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> I think I wrote the wrong thing as I read it wrong when I made that post saying trust me on C.
> 
> Nintendo has a new dual screen system, and not a DS either coming.  I know this much due to my sources, the question is if E3 will be when they kick it off.  With the DS getting leveled out in sales in Japan that's enough to push Nintendo as they'd fear the EU then US after would fall eventually and they don't want to give Sony an inch.



So how about that new DS?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 15, 2008)

Look my contact works at THQ and I trust what he said.  I also said that they would be likely, not surely showing it anyways as they do tend to hold stuff for more important shows (now that E3 is so-so.)

As far as that new subpar under $100 DS I'd be surprised largely if that was it and stories got crossed.  The only reason I'm throwing that out there was the fact the thing I heard of also was slimmed in that it lacks the GBA port.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Congratulations IGN.. you just lost my trust!


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jul 16, 2008)

I honestly thought they were going to announce one... I can't express how disappointed I was with the actual show I did see though. I'm sure everyone has heard enough of it already though. Damn.

But I still think they got one coming. Why else would these sources be telling IGN that? They don't just trust some Joe Bloe.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 16, 2008)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> But I still think they got one coming. Why else would these sources be telling IGN that? They don't just trust some Joe Bloe.



IGN also said a new PSP was coming. They were wrong on both counts. 

IGN has a rep for posting bullshit.  But hey, as long as it increases traffic...


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

For all you non-believers out there, what's there not to believe?
The only thing that was stated is that Nintendo is going to release a new, thinner DS with no GBA slot.  No time specification was given at all, so what's there not to believe?
Of course Nintendo will release a new handheld sometime in the future, who is going to argue against that?
Face it, the GBA is dead.  The same game has been haunting the front page here for many months, there are no future releases, retail stores have stopped stocking GBA games.  Many people cried about the DS not having GB/C compatibility.  Did they still buy the DS?  Yes.  Will they buy this new DS?  Probably.  Simply put, the new DS will have enhancements and features that will outweigh the loss of GBA compatibility.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually I watched the Live Stream of the show and I was so sure that Reggie, at the end, talking about coming up with new ideas as your old ideas become normal and bland, was going to show off a new DS. 

*sigh*


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a private press event at I think 5pm pacific time today by them with some unveilings.  Perhaps something will come to satisfy those really upset over nothing.


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 16, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> For all you non-believers out there, what's there not to believe?



The constant stupidity of IGN and the people who believe them.

No new PSP, no new DS.

IGN = beyond pathetic


----------



## wiidsguy (Jul 16, 2008)

i like ign


----------

